# Revv Generator MKIII



## Shoeless_jose (Nov 12, 2020)

So this has popped up on my IG feed last two days looks amazing full sized full featured Revv amp with built in stereo xlr outputs with two notes stuff built in like on the D/G20. Also has some bluetooth editing tool which is meh for me but some people may really like

https://revvamplification.com/products/revv-generator-100p-mkiii/

Guessing this will cost a bunch but realistically could fill all stage and studio needs all in one package.

I would have no problems selling my Helix to put towards this I use way less effects than I think and the amp has built in reverb and plus buying individual pedals is fun way to keep GAS in check for less than cost of a guitar lol.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 12, 2020)

damn, that's a ton of features for that price. 

I've thought about upgrading to a gen 120 for a while but my 100p basically already does everything I want. 
The updated crunch channel with separate eq sounds great. That's the weakest part of the 100p imo, having the crunch and clean share eqs.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Nov 12, 2020)

True also they have the 4


KnightBrolaire said:


> damn, that's a ton of features for that price.
> 
> I've thought about upgrading to a gen 120 for a while but my 100p basically already does everything I want.
> The updated crunch channel with separate eq sounds great. That's the weakest part of the 100p imo, having the crunch and clean share eqs.



Totally a tonne of features I didn't realize my link was for the 100p specifically they redid the whole line as much as the 4 channel would be rad the 3 would likely more than suit me haha


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Nov 12, 2020)

The new 100P and 100R are also 120 watts now as well. Sweetwater is carrying the 100 and 120 models now.


----------



## MatrixClaw (Nov 12, 2020)

Wow, I thought it'd be over $3k when I saw the release video, but that price isn't bad. Saw a guy selling his MKII the other day for $2400 to fund this. At that price, why even bother with the old model??


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 12, 2020)

Apex1rg7x said:


> The new 100P and 100R are also 120 watts now as well. Sweetwater is carrying the 100 and 120 models now.


Yeah that's cool that they just made them all 120w now.
The only thing I dislike about the newer versions is they moved the power scaling switch to the back of the amp, whereas on mine it's on the front.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 12, 2020)

Must .....resist......sweetwater........


----------



## Meeotch (Nov 12, 2020)

Jesus that is one hell of an amplifier! I bought and sold a Generator MkII a few years ago. I liked a lot of things about the amp, and the purple channel was great, but I couldn't get along with the red channel. Apparently most everything has been "revoiced" (marketing anyone?) but this definitely has my attention.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 12, 2020)

My god...$2700....ill probably end up buying for my home practice amp


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 12, 2020)

cwhitey2 said:


> My god...$2700....ill probably end up buying for my home practice amp


I actually use my 100p for practicing while I watch tv lol.
The 100p I have is quite bedroom/low volume friendly even on 100w mode, let alone on 10w. The master volumes have really good tapers.


----------



## Lukhas (Nov 12, 2020)

It seems to have everything. *But...
*
Does it have a rack mounted version like some of the Mesa amps?  I'm half kidding; apparently the 7-40 had a rackmount version for some reason.


----------



## Meeotch (Nov 13, 2020)

Revv has a nice video up showcasing the different channels:



I'm really impressed. I'd definitely save up for the 4 channel model. Ultra feature-packed, but $3300 is still a fuck ton of money.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 13, 2020)

Ben Eller will have a metal demo up on Monday.


----------



## Thaeon (Nov 13, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I actually use my 100p for practicing while I watch tv lol.
> The 100p I have is quite bedroom/low volume friendly even on 100w mode, let alone on 10w. The master volumes have really good tapers.



I hear that Diezel and Revv have some of the most usable master volumes. Can confirm on Diezel. I can use my Herbert at apartment friendly volume.



KnightBrolaire said:


> Ben Eller will have a metal demo up on Monday.




Man... Having played on a couple and hearing these demos... They sound arguably good. There's just something about them that doesn't work for me. Its clear. Articulate. Cuts well. Saturates well. Might be the harmonics in the OD sound I don't like. They just don't do it for me. It sounds... Not raw enough, and kind of sterile.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 13, 2020)

Thaeon said:


> I hear that Diezel and Revv have some of the most usable master volumes. Can confirm on Diezel. I can use my Herbert at apartment friendly volume.
> 
> 
> 
> Man... Having played on a couple and hearing these demos... They sound arguably good. There's just something about them that doesn't work for me. Its clear. Articulate. Cuts well. Saturates well. Might be the harmonics in the OD sound I don't like. They just don't do it for me. It sounds... Not raw enough, and kind of sterile.


I think my 100p gets plenty raw sounding 


listen from 4:00 onwards

from 12:25 onwards


----------



## Thaeon (Nov 13, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I think my 100p gets plenty raw sounding
> 
> 
> listen from 4:00 onwards
> ...




Yeah, that’s not my thing at all. It’s the harmonics of the OD. It just sounds sterile to me.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 13, 2020)

This pushes all my buttons and twiddles all of my knobs, by which I mean it's got a lot of buttons to push and knobs to twiddle.

Only problem is they made it uglier.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Nov 14, 2020)

Mother of God, that amp has everything.


----------



## protest (Nov 14, 2020)

Thaeon said:


> Yeah, that’s not my thing at all. It’s the harmonics of the OD. It just sounds sterile to me.



I briefly owned a Generator 100 and thought the same thing. I returned it after about a month of messing with it. It basically sounded like a KSR with more compression, saturation, and tightness. Which sounds cool, but for me made it sound/feel lifeless. Basically the characteristics that I don't like about a 5153 or the Engl's I've tried.


----------



## laxu (Nov 14, 2020)

Thaeon said:


> I hear that Diezel and Revv have some of the most usable master volumes. Can confirm on Diezel. I can use my Herbert at apartment friendly volume.
> 
> Man... Having played on a couple and hearing these demos... They sound arguably good. There's just something about them that doesn't work for me. Its clear. Articulate. Cuts well. Saturates well. Might be the harmonics in the OD sound I don't like. They just don't do it for me. It sounds... Not raw enough, and kind of sterile.



Diezel, Bogner, Friedman, Egnater...all have really good master volumes. No need for powertube distortion either really.

I enjoyed the tone a lot on the Shawn Tubbs rock demo but otherwise I have to agree with you. There is some particular thing in the voicing that makes them sound too focused for my tastes. Mesa Mark series can be set for the same tone with some EQ settings and it's certainly a useful tone but not my favorite. It ends up sounding a bit too "narrow" and dry, which might be just what you want in a mix but could be a less enjoyable by yourself.

I haven't tried the real amps ever but have played around a bit with the Line6 Helix models.


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 14, 2020)

Is this ss.org signature amp?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 14, 2020)

Emperoff said:


> Is this ss.org signature amp?


no this is patrick


----------



## StevenC (Nov 14, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> no this is patrick


Is Mayones an instrument?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 14, 2020)

StevenC said:


> Is Mayones an instrument?


Mixed with mustard yes, instrument of yum.


----------



## Thaeon (Nov 14, 2020)

protest said:


> I briefly owned a Generator 100 and thought the same thing. I returned it after about a month of messing with it. It basically sounded like a KSR with more compression, saturation, and tightness. Which sounds cool, but for me made it sound/feel lifeless. Basically the characteristics that I don't like about a 5153 or the Engl's I've tried.





laxu said:


> Diezel, Bogner, Friedman, Egnater...all have really good master volumes. No need for powertube distortion either really.
> 
> I enjoyed the tone a lot on the Shawn Tubbs rock demo but otherwise I have to agree with you. There is some particular thing in the voicing that makes them sound too focused for my tastes. Mesa Mark series can be set for the same tone with some EQ settings and it's certainly a useful tone but not my favorite. It ends up sounding a bit too "narrow" and dry, which might be just what you want in a mix but could be a less enjoyable by yourself.
> 
> I haven't tried the real amps ever but have played around a bit with the Line6 Helix models.



Thanks for the confirmation. I feel the same about KSR. Tonally non-descript.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 14, 2020)

1. I hope sweetwater offers some tolex and faceplate options at some point.

2. Anyone know much about the 100R compared to the P?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 15, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> 1. I hope sweetwater offers some tolex and faceplate options at some point.
> 
> 2. Anyone know much about the 100R compared to the P?


Red channel has a different voicing than the P. It's thicker and "chewier" sounding apparently.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 15, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Red channel has a different voicing than the P. It's thicker and "chewier" sounding apparently.



Thanks. Do you think one could cover both the R and P ranges by getting the 120 mk III?

For whatever reason I have been mildly obsessed with these amps.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Nov 15, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Thanks. Do you think one could cover both the R and P ranges by getting the 120 mk III?
> 
> For whatever reason I have been mildly obsessed with these amps.



The 120 literally is both red and purple.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 15, 2020)

Dineley said:


> The 120 literally is both red and purple.


Good deal.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Nov 15, 2020)

Hm. Damn things seem pretty nice.


----------



## beavis2306 (Nov 15, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Hm. Damn things seem pretty nice.



They look amazing but i'm curious about people saying they sound sterile. 4 channels etc sounds great


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Nov 15, 2020)

beavis2306 said:


> They look amazing but i'm curious about people saying they sound sterile. 4 channels etc sounds great


 Agreed


----------



## Thaeon (Nov 16, 2020)

beavis2306 said:


> They look amazing but i'm curious about people saying they sound sterile. 4 channels etc sounds great



Lots of people love them. They sound great in a mix. I just find them uninspiring. I also don’t like 5150 variants, or Fortins. So, take my opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 16, 2020)

Ben Eller's 8 string demo is up


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Nov 16, 2020)

Thaeon said:


> I also don’t like 5150 variants...



Blasphemous!


----------



## Thaeon (Nov 16, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Blasphemous!



Maybe. Doesn’t change that I’m not a fan. That doesn’t include all SLO lineage amps. I like Rectos and SLOs. The 5150 related stuff is just not even remotely a sound that I like.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Nov 16, 2020)

Thaeon said:


> Maybe. Doesn’t change that I’m not a fan. That doesn’t include all SLO lineage amps. I like Rectos and SLOs. The 5150 related stuff is just not even remotely a sound that I like.




Just messing around based on all my 5150-flavored NADs—not sure how TF I ended up with 4 5150-flavored amps, but c’est la vie lol. All good!


----------



## Thaeon (Nov 16, 2020)

Dude, I’m never offended by anything that happens on SSO. And I have proven to be as ridiculous as anyone else on here at times. No worries.


----------



## 70Seven (Nov 17, 2020)

Just got my MK2 100P last week, and it died on my yesterday, 6 days in.. It also has a bad power tube in it.. Waiting for REVV to get back to me. Fun...


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 17, 2020)

So that built-in 2 notes thing. Does that mean there is a full reactive load component inside the head?


----------



## maggotspawn (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm really digging the Revv models in the Pod Go. I had never heard of these amps before.
Definitely interested now.


----------



## torchlord (Nov 17, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> So that built-in 2 notes thing. Does that mean there is a full reactive load component inside the head?


You could also just buy a Two Notes Torpedo Captor X and just mount it In your current amp for that capability. Not sure if it does, but you would think it would as you can't hear what is coming through reference monitors or headphones with a loud tube amp nearby, and the Captor X is small, is a reactive load box. If I had to guess they made a deal to put them Revv amps since they sell at pretty high retail.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 17, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> So that built-in 2 notes thing. Does that mean there is a full reactive load component inside the head?


yes. literally says on the specs sheets of the MKIII amps on their website :
"Internal load (automatically engages when no cabinet is detected)"


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 17, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yes. literally says on the specs sheets of the MKIII amps on their website :
> "Internal load (automatically engages when no cabinet is detected)"


Yikes that's a high value RTFS miss. Thanks.


----------



## AK66 (Nov 17, 2020)

What do these heads go for? I know Keith Merrow is very fond of them


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 1, 2020)

Literally put one on pre-order.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 15, 2020)

sound clips are at 31:00


----------



## sonofabias (Dec 29, 2020)

70Seven said:


> Just got my MK2 100P last week, and it died on my yesterday, 6 days in.. It also has a bad power tube in it.. Waiting for REVV to get back to me. Fun...


They’re very good about service . I had a failed KT88 , which was replaced quickly, I opted for a quad of 6L6 to try .


----------



## 70Seven (Dec 30, 2020)

sonofabias said:


> They’re very good about service . I had a failed KT88 , which was replaced quickly, I opted for a quad of 6L6 to try .



yes they are. I should have followed up on this post and not leave this one as is. What happened was: I was a bit unlucky with the shipment, it must have been roughly tossed around with purlator and got a defective tube out of it(or a lemon of a tube, not sure). 2-3 days is I was having a hard time dialing in the amp and figured it was just me not knowing the amp enough, then it started making loud “pop” sounds. I sent an email to Revv and Dan himself got back to me and sent me instruction to determine if it was a power or preamp tube that was defective. It was a power tube. Dan answered all my question and immediately had 4 new tubes sent to me. Dan said I could still play the amp with the “pop” issue, so I did. It sounded very fizzy and then the amp died. That’s is when I posted that. 

got in touch with Dan again, we must have had a good 20 email back and forth conversation. At that point I wasnt too happy and was thinking of sending the amp back for a refund. Dan calmly explained that I had a fuse that blew up, could be because of the power tube issue. He sent me the details of the fuses I needed and now to replace them. found some locally but Dan was willing to mail me some.. when my new tube arrives Dan sent me some very good detailed explanation email on how to swap them myself. I did and the amp sounded 10x better instantly. I had a fizzy amp for two weeks and once the new tubes were in it was a metal monster. 

the amp is the best thing I purchased gear wise in a long time. If your thinking about buying a Revv, do it. My build time was 4 months and it was so worth the wait!!


----------



## FitRocker33 (Dec 30, 2020)

I’m glad to hear the story posted above. I was lucky I guess to have my amp shipped from Canada all the way to central Florida in pristine undamaged condition lol.


----------



## katsumura78 (Dec 30, 2020)

How would you describe a Revv? I’ve only owned a Mark IV, JP2C, Orthos MkII and invective (still have that one and love it). What’s it sorta like or is it just it’s own thing? Gas is at an all time high lol.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 30, 2020)

katsumura78 said:


> How would you describe a Revv? I’ve only owned a Mark IV, JP2C, Orthos MkII and invective (still have that one and love it). What’s it sorta like or is it just it’s own thing? Gas is at an all time high lol.


It does its own thing overall imo. Green channel does marshally stufff really well. Blue is tighter, drier (gets very markish). Red is most saturated and gets hairier/gnarlier (think 5150). I have a bunch of vids where I use a Mkii gen 100p if you're interested.


----------



## katsumura78 (Dec 31, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> It does its own thing overall imo. Green channel does marshally stufff really well. Blue is tighter, drier (gets very markish). Red is most saturated and gets hairier/gnarlier (think 5150). I have a bunch of vids where I use a Mkii gen 100p if you're interested.



Yeah man post em up. I love Mark amps so if the Purple does that vibe then that’s great.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 31, 2020)

katsumura78 said:


> Yeah man post em up. I love Mark amps so if the Purple does that vibe then that’s great.






http://www.mediafire.com/file/8f845qwqcptj8wr/grinder_revv100p_grnbak.flac/file


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## MrWulf (Jan 19, 2021)

Im planning to pull the trigger on a Revv halfstack by the end of Feb. In the meantime, i know their 2x12 is loaded with Veteran 30s but have anyone try any other speakers with the previous Mk2?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 19, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> Im planning to pull the trigger on a Revv halfstack by the end of Feb. In the meantime, i know their 2x12 is loaded with Veteran 30s but have anyone try any other speakers with the previous Mk2?


I use my mk2 100p with v30s and it sounds great.


----------



## laxu (Jan 19, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


>




To me the Green channel sounds like crap in this video as well, even though the gain was on full here. I don't see that working well for lower gain styles. The Clean channel sounds good in Henning Pauly's videos but in this one, ugh...he really somehow got it sounding awful to my ears.

The high gain channels will obviously satisfy metal players but I still don't see myself putting down this much money for an amp that is not phenomenal on every channel. Which to be fair is a problem on most 3-4 channel amps anyway.


----------



## MrWulf (Jan 19, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I use my mk2 100p with v30s and it sounds great.



Nice. I might swap one of the Veteran 30s for an WGS ET 65 to get some more toanz, and maybe create some IRs out of it too.


----------



## MrWulf (Jan 19, 2021)

laxu said:


> To me the Green channel sounds like crap in this video as well, even though the gain was on full here. I don't see that working well for lower gain styles. The Clean channel sounds good in Henning Pauly's videos but in this one, ugh...he really somehow got it sounding awful to my ears.
> 
> The high gain channels will obviously satisfy metal players but I still don't see myself putting down this much money for an amp that is not phenomenal on every channel. Which to be fair is a problem on most 3-4 channel amps anyway.



I mean John already said from the get go that he isnt interested in doing anything that is not metal in his demo so its kind of a weird complaint. There are dedicated clean/crunch demoes out there


----------



## laxu (Jan 19, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> I mean John already said from the get go that he isnt interested in doing anything that is not metal in his demo so its kind of a weird complaint. There are dedicated clean/crunch demoes out there



I just skipped to the playing bits to be honest so I was not aware of the premise. In any case the blue and green channels both sounded awful in this particular demo.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 19, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> Nice. I might swap one of the Veteran 30s for an WGS ET 65 to get some more toanz, and maybe create some IRs out of it too.


Yeah I was thinking of getting a 2x12 or 4x12 with dv77s and maybe some reaper 50s. I've liked the raw quality when I've combined IRs of the two in the past.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 19, 2021)

Christ, that thing sounds so nasty.


----------



## lord of chads (Jan 19, 2021)

The clean and low gain sounds are better in this video.


----------



## martial allart (Feb 12, 2021)

This amp is so insane


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 12, 2021)

As a non Canadian I'm excited to be getting this pure Canadian beast.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 19, 2021)

mmm confrmation bias......


----------



## MrWulf (Feb 19, 2021)

Ngl the amount of ppl getting kind of putting me off from getting it despite the fact that it literally have everything i ask for in an amp. I was debating getting a custom amp build by the dude Jaded Faith Amplification but the Revv's total package drew me in again.

If only they have a Clean/Purple/Red amp tho


----------



## edkaye (Feb 19, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> Ngl the amount of ppl getting kind of putting me off from getting it despite the fact that it literally have everything i ask for in an amp. I was debating getting a custom amp build by the dude Jaded Faith Amplification but the Revv's total package drew me in again.
> 
> If only they have a Clean/Purple/Red amp tho



You are put off by too many people getting them? They run a small operation out of Winnipeg and make a few amps a day. Hardly Fender.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Feb 19, 2021)

I had a Generator MKII and it killed. Every channel was great but the hi gain was definitely the draw. I may get a III later in the year


----------



## MrWulf (Feb 19, 2021)

edkaye said:


> You are put off by too many people getting them? They run a small operation out of Winnipeg and make a few amps a day. Hardly Fender.



Maybe it is a deluge of videos coming out of ppl demoing their Revv all come out at the same time that created such impression


----------



## edkaye (Feb 19, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> Maybe it is a deluge of videos coming out of ppl demoing their Revv all come out at the same time that created such impression



Fair enough. They've definitely leveraged YouTubers for marketing, which is smart, to be honest. I emailed to make a custom order and Derek emailed me late on Sunday night for a quote. When I called in to pay I got Sam, who took the phone over to the "accounting department," which was just a lady who processed my card through Square. 

If someone posts in the Revv FB group about an issue, they are there on their time off helping people troubleshoot.


----------



## MrWulf (Feb 19, 2021)

edkaye said:


> Fair enough. They've definitely leveraged YouTubers for marketing, which is smart, to be honest. I emailed to make a custom order and Derek emailed me late on Sunday night for a quote. When I called in to pay I got Sam, who took the phone over to the "accounting department," which was just a lady who processed my card through Square.
> 
> If someone posts in the Revv FB group about an issue, they are there on their time off helping people troubleshoot.



I wonder if it is possible to order from them a Clean/Purple/Red Mk3. Would love that shit


----------



## edkaye (Feb 19, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> I wonder if it is possible to order from them a Clean/Purple/Red Mk3. Would love that shit



I don't know. I've never seen that. Just looking to get those three at a lower price?


----------



## MrWulf (Feb 19, 2021)

edkaye said:


> I don't know. I've never seen that. Just looking to get those three at a lower price?



yup. I don't need the crunch channel at all really (and if i need a crunch i'd just roll off the volume knob anyway)


----------



## laxu (Feb 20, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> I wonder if it is possible to order from them a Clean/Purple/Red Mk3. Would love that shit



I would expect no and even then probably would not be cheaper. Their chassis etc are setup for a four channel amp.


----------



## MrWulf (Feb 20, 2021)

laxu said:


> I would expect no and even then probably would not be cheaper. Their chassis etc are setup for a four channel amp.



They could reuse the 3 channels model chassis. But yeah very long shot


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 20, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> yup. I don't need the crunch channel at all really (and if i need a crunch i'd just roll off the volume knob anyway)



Accept the crunch channel. Accept the Mk III.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Feb 20, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Accept the crunch channel. Accept the Mk III.




Amazing lol. I have such GAS for the mkiii but know its not realistic for a while. but while I was poking around on Revv site i saw that they did the Helix Revv models with Line 6 so maybe i can just be content with my Helix for Revv and then 5150 stealth 50 can be my amp


----------



## LCW (Feb 21, 2021)

Really great review by Rabea on this one...


----------



## broangiel (Feb 21, 2021)

My GAS for a Revv subsided when Cliff said that the Revv was coming to the Axe soon, but these excellent demos are not helping. I have no reason to drop 3k on an amp, but I'll be damned if I'm not entertaining it.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 15, 2021)

I want to take a sick day to hang out with my new Canadian friend. Only low vol playing so far in the pre dawn night but it's blue and works just like a dick pill. View media item 3812


----------



## Flick (May 25, 2021)

This amp is a beast. Definitely need to buy one.


----------



## BadSeed (May 25, 2021)

For anyone who cares, here are a couple videos I did with the MKIII that Revv graciously sent me:


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 1, 2021)

Anyone know the trick to get the headphones to work/cut the output? Not sure if I need to load up the TwoNotes app or not but the manual says if you plug in the headphones the speakers quit, I think. Maybe I have a bad 1/4" plug or something.


----------



## makecamera (Jun 1, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Anyone know the trick to get the headphones to work/cut the output? Not sure if I need to load up the TwoNotes app or not but the manual says if you plug in the headphones the speakers quit, I think. Maybe I have a bad 1/4" plug or something.



I don't see this mentioned in the manual. I noticed the same thing on my MKIII. I expected it to cut the speaker output, but it didn't. I think you may have to switch from speaker to internal load by pressing the switch on the back. I haven't tried it myself though.


----------



## Flick (Jun 4, 2021)

I wonder how the gate is set up in the amp? If it’s that quiet, it must be after the preamp. But is it keyed from the guitar signal?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 5, 2021)

makecamera said:


> I don't see this mentioned in the manual. I noticed the same thing on my MKIII. I expected it to cut the speaker output, but it didn't. I think you may have to switch from speaker to internal load by pressing the switch on the back. I haven't tried it myself though.


Yep that is the trick. Sounds great to my ears.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 27, 2021)

might ditch my mkii 100p for a mkiii 120. The green channel on the mkii is kinda meh comparatively, and I'd really like to mess around with the red channel.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 9, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> might ditch my mkii 100p for a mkiii 120. The green channel on the mkii is kinda meh comparatively, and I'd really like to mess around with the red channel.




You should get one.


----------



## sonofabias (Oct 10, 2021)

I really love my MKII but I definitely would like a MKIII , the additional features and revoicing are stellar. Have to save my pennies for this one , it’s just too convenient


----------



## The Thing Upstairs (Nov 2, 2021)

Hey Revv owners - I have a question for you all

I added a 120 Mk3 to my amp collection recently and have noticed that after a few hours use it is a bit smelly where it seems to run quite hot. Is it normal for the amp to be pretty darn hot to touch?

I'm not playing loudly - this is home use on the 120w setting (what an amazingly good master volume it has) and not using an attenuator.

If it's normal to run hot I can ignore it. My other amps are hot to the touch but the new amp smell wore off within a few hours but on the Revv it is still a bit smelly in the room where it does get so warm.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Nov 2, 2021)

I can’t speak for the mk3 but my 100P mk2 doesn’t make the stinkies. 

Is amp sniffing some kind of new fetish I didn’t see on pornhub yet?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 3, 2021)

I don't remember any smell at all, or heat on my MKIII.


----------



## The Thing Upstairs (Nov 3, 2021)

FitRocker33 said:


> I can’t speak for the mk3 but my 100P mk2 doesn’t make the stinkies.
> 
> Is amp sniffing some kind of new fetish I didn’t see on pornhub yet?



You've given me a business idea


----------



## makecamera (Nov 3, 2021)

The Thing Upstairs said:


> Hey Revv owners - I have a question for you all
> 
> I added a 120 Mk3 to my amp collection recently and have noticed that after a few hours use it is a bit smelly where it seems to run quite hot. Is it normal for the amp to be pretty darn hot to touch?
> 
> ...



No smell or heat that I'm aware of on my MKIII and I'm particularly sensitive to smells.


----------



## The Thing Upstairs (Nov 3, 2021)

makecamera said:


> No smell or heat that I'm aware of on my MKIII and I'm particularly sensitive to smells.



glad it’s not just me. My wife takes the piss out of me for having a bit of a sensitive nose. I hate air freshers etc, low tolerance to too much perfume etc. 

I’ve had my Roadster running for a few hours and that gets almost as hot. I think maybe the smell is just the glues or whatever and hope in time that it will fade.


----------



## makecamera (Nov 3, 2021)

The Thing Upstairs said:


> glad it’s not just me. My wife takes the piss out of me for having a bit of a sensitive nose. I hate air freshers etc, low tolerance to too much perfume etc.
> 
> I’ve had my Roadster running for a few hours and that gets almost as hot. I think maybe the smell is just the glues or whatever and hope in time that it will fade.



Haha, I hear ya. My wife is really good about it, misses smelly candles and shampoos and such though. Everything in our house in pretty much scent free and we use a heavy-duty steamer to clean.

Some heavier scents in small quantities is tolerable, but many of them give me headaches.

In any case, I don't recall any sort of off-gassing from the MKIII, at least anything that was really offensive to me (otherwise, I'd probably send it back just for that as I really can't stand it). I've left it on all day and have cranked the master past noon, and still no burning smell that I can detect. I've had it for a while though (was probably one of the first to get one), so maybe whatever it was is gone and I just don't remember it. You could email Revv, I hear they're responsive and friendly.


----------



## The Thing Upstairs (Nov 8, 2021)

Very pleased to say that the smell has resolved and I am now playing happily though my new amp with reckless olfactory and aural abandon!

I usually hold off on posting after getting a new amp due to the honeymoon period. 10 days in and many hours played, I absoflippinglutely love this amp.

Clean is exactly that, clean. But it can get a warm break up with Fishman modern or using the FET drive in the axefx (using in 4CM).
The crunch channel is a dry crunchy classic amp. Almost JCM ish with the gain up but with way more polish and tightness to my ear.
I love the purple channel - for me, this is my rhythm sound and I love it. Red is what I am currently using for leads and melodies - it's liquid goodness.

The ease of midi programming with the axefx has been a joy to use. I really like the buttons on it, the gate is probably the best I've used (Zulu, Boss, Engle Savage, Decimator String 2 and AxeFx 3 used as comparisons).

The other feature that I think slays on this amp is the volume knob (boring I know but probably the most important knob). I'd always raved about the JVM circuit up to this point but the Revv master volume and 10 watt option makes this amp perfect for home as well as gigs etc. I haven't used it with the tube amp expander - no need.

I've not really done much with the torpedo yet, I'll get round to that at some point.

You get a lot of amp for the money, but it is pretty expensive at >£3K


----------



## The Thing Upstairs (Nov 22, 2021)

I think it important after writing a really positive review in the early days that I provide an update. 
I had to return the amp as it failed. The replacement had noise issues so sadly I’ve had to give up on Revv for the time being. 
im wondering if the scarcity of components has led to revisions in the spec and that’s causing some early life failures. I’m sure they will work it out. 
When it worked, it was amazeballs so very disappointed and the search continues.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Nov 22, 2021)

The Thing Upstairs said:


> I think it important after writing a really positive review in the early days that I provide an update.
> I had to return the amp as it failed. The replacement had noise issues so sadly I’ve had to give up on Revv for the time being.
> im wondering if the scarcity of components has led to revisions in the spec and that’s causing some early life failures. I’m sure they will work it out.
> When it worked, it was amazeballs so very disappointed and the search continues.




Any more details on it "failing" like what happened? Just curious


----------



## The Thing Upstairs (Nov 23, 2021)

The first one started off with fuse blowing, replaced and blew again. Maybe they shipped with the wrong fuse type I don't know but turning on became a bit of a lottery so wanted it checked out. I was within my return window so they shipped a replacement.

The replacement had a noise problem across all channels and through the load box so you couldn't record with it. Something on top of the usual hiss that the gate wouldn't touch. And .... it also blew a fuse.

Just to set the scene, I live in a modern house with very good power and own multiple tube amps. None of which blow fuses so not a power issue at home.

I stand by my very positive view on the features and tones of the Mk3. I loved it. I will try again in a year or so. Or Maybe when I can go into a store and play in person and choose the amp. I've spent a small fortune in packaging tape and fuses and didn't even get to keep the bobble hat


----------



## FitRocker33 (Nov 23, 2021)

Isn’t blowing fuses a common sign of bad power tubes? Did you check the back panel to see if any of the tube failure LEDs were lit up?


----------



## The Thing Upstairs (Nov 23, 2021)

Yep, all good on the back panel and nothing looked or sounded untoward


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 23, 2021)

I like the Revv models in my Helix.


----------

